

Geert Wilders' film "Fitna" taken offline due to threats - rglovejoy
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=WIP0HF2214O5OQSNDLPSKH0CJUNN2JVN?articleID=207000505

======
rglovejoy
But you can find it on YouTube and bittorrent.

~~~
spif
but you don't want to cause the film is pretty stupid. just to give you a
heads up....

it's a waste of time.

~~~
rglovejoy
How so?

